# Solved: Problems with Samsung GT-C3312



## sepala

Hey all.

I am having number of problems with my phone. First, it started ringing an alarm every day at 12.00am. I didn't set this alarm, don't know why it is ringing. I did a "Reset" to get rid of this (Not master reset). Now, alarm is still there and , Samsung animation when the phone starts is gone! Now there is no animation, just the music!!!! I 

I tried to do a mater reset then. But it gave an error "Master reset Failed. CSC not configured". So I reset for another two times, but still no good. Luckily, it seems like no other issue. But, this is not good. Please help me!!!!


----------



## DoubleHelix

It's a feature phone running a proprietary operating system. A hard reset is about the only generic troubleshooting you can do. It sounds like the phone is defective or damaged if the power-on process isn't working properly.


----------



## sepala

Thanks a lot for the reply. Power on is working, just the animation is not working. It is also happened after doing a "reset". Please help!


----------



## DoubleHelix

That's my point. The power-on process is obviously *not* working if you're supposed to see animation, and you don't. I don't know how the forum can help you troubleshoot a feature phone that has problems powering on.


----------



## sepala

DoubleHelix said:


> That's my point. The power-on process is obviously *not* working if you're supposed to see animation, and you don't. I don't know how the forum can help you troubleshoot a feature phone that has problems powering on.


My goodness, now what can I do? Do I have to do a software re-installation or a complete replacement?


----------



## DoubleHelix

There's no software to reinstall, sepala. It's not a smartphone. I feel like we've had this discussion before. You have a *feature phone* running a proprietary operating system. If I remember correctly, you bought this used or after market, so if there's any warranty period left, you'll have to go through Samsung. Or take it to a local cell phone repair shop and see what they can do with it.


----------



## sepala

DoubleHelix said:


> There's no software to reinstall, sepala. It's not a smartphone. I feel like we've had this discussion before. You have a *feature phone* running a proprietary operating system. If I remember correctly, you bought this used or after market, so if there's any warranty period left, you'll have to go through Samsung. Or take it to a local cell phone repair shop and see what they can do with it.


nono. This is not a used one. This is a brand new one. I got complete one year left of the warranty. However, from the day I bought it, it didn't had some features it mentioned like built in opera and chat. it has gone to the worst level now.

I will go to the dealer tomorrow. The case is, you know, I am waiting for a very important call. Missing it == Miss a job.

Let me ask you another question. I have heard my friends who didn't had smart phones (phones like Nokia music phone, Nokia N73) talking about "Operating System Re-installation". What is this?


----------



## DoubleHelix

As your friends to explain to you how they reinstalled proprietary operating systems on feature phones. I'm curious.


----------



## sepala

Hi, I went to the phone shop. He took the phone, entered a code and poof!! It's done! Phone is back to function, as it has to be!!!!


----------

